# Attacked Recruiters



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 13:25:27 -0500*
Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student union 
members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but not to 
that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to eat feces 
to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt. did get 
a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against the 
individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These are the 
same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not a bright 
thing to do in my opinion.
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 13:55:28 -0500*
Sadly this kind of thing is common at a lot of schools.  Concordia doesn‘t 
surprise me for having it happen, and my own school Trent would quite 
possibly pose the same problem for recruiters though not in a violent 
manner were they to try to set up there.  Sadly there are people in the 
world foolish enough to engage in such disgraceful displays.
N.
>From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Attacked Recruiters
>Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 13:25:27 -0500
>
>Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student union
>members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but not to
>that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to eat 
>feces
>to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt. did get
>a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against the
>individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These are the
>same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not a bright
>thing to do in my opinion.
>
>Matt S
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 15:44:15 -0500*
What can I say about my dearest student colleaques from Concordia part that the
Student Union and
some """""""""militants students """"""""""" sometimes go a bit too far.
Three weeks ago, I pass in front of a stand about "demilitarized Quebec city" I
was
wearing a regimental sweat shirt and they noticed me, thanx god the situation
relaxed when I continue my way
and I did a LARGE smile to them,
thats remind me
a couple of years ago, manifested in one of the engineer career recruiting day,
they arrived in front of Oerlikon and treated them of Nazi, of Racist because
Oerlikon
"cooperated with the Germans during WWII", but most of the peoples working
there, where not even born
at that time, they continued, insulted them and little pushs came over until the
manager of the stand decided it was enought, since that day, Oerlikon is no more
recruiting graduates from Concordia and don‘t even think to apply there, when
you a Concordia graduate :
But the events of last week were published in a couple of Montreal newspapers,
with the ugly faces of the protesters in cover 
Nick Butler wrote:
> Sadly this kind of thing is common at a lot of schools.  Concordia doesn‘t
> surprise me for having it happen, and my own school Trent would quite
> possibly pose the same problem for recruiters though not in a violent
> manner were they to try to set up there.  Sadly there are people in the
> world foolish enough to engage in such disgraceful displays.
>
> N.
>
> >From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Attacked Recruiters
> >Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 13:25:27 -0500
> >
> >Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student union
> >members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but not to
> >that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to eat
> >feces
> >to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt. did get
> >a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against the
> >individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These are the
> >same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not a bright
> >thing to do in my opinion.
> >
> >Matt S
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 17:00:48 -0500*
Well put Ian.  I am reminded that that the veterans of the two World Wars
and even Korea came home to an ungrateful country.  I have some Canadian
Vietnam Vet friends who got a double whammy when they returned home.
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
Sent: Thursday, March 15, 2001 3:44 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Fw: Attacked Recruiters
Last year 4 RCR and 1 H did a week long recruiting drive on the UWO Campus.
Every day that week they had a Cougar parked in the middle of the most
trafficked part of campus with a tent and recruiting stand a few feet away.
It only took a few hours for the first protester to climb up on top of the
cougar with a big sign that said "Get the Murdering Machine off my Campus."
>From that point on there was always someone not to far away with a sign
deploring how horrible it was that Canada would allow itself to have
something as evil as that tank heheh, a cougar being called a tank.  It was
funny the first time I heard a reservist crewman call one a tank and it
still is, because they believe it.
I think the problem is naivety.  These people have never been off Sesame St,
let alone outside North America.  They don‘t seem to realise that some
nations/groups still see war through Clausewitz‘s eyes as an acceptable
means to any political end.  They don‘t understand that smiles and free
flowers will not protect aid-workers in a war zone.  They don‘t understand
there are many uses for the military in peaceful aid-to-the-civilpower
operations that their lives may one day depend on.  And, they do not
understand that WE ARE NOT the American Army in Vietnam!
Ian McGregor
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 16:00:49 -0700*
In Canada, people certainly have the right to voice an opinion.  I just
don‘t think that they have the right to be rude about it I sound so
CANADIAN don‘t I?.
----- Original Message -----
From: Mathew Snoddon 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 15, 2001 11:25 AM
Subject: Attacked Recruiters
> Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student union
> members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but not to
> that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to eat
feces
> to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt. did
get
> a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against the
> individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These are
the
> same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not a
bright
> thing to do in my opinion.
>
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 16:09:04 -0700*
Sort of like Oliver Wendell Holmes who said freedom of speech doesn‘t give
you the right to yell fire in a crowded play house.
Detractors can make their points without resorting to actions like this.
> -----Original Message-----
> Fromonald Schepens [SMTP:a.schepens@home.com]
> Sent:Thursday, March 15, 2001 4:01 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Re: Attacked Recruiters
> 
> In Canada, people certainly have the right to voice an opinion.  I just
> don‘t think that they have the right to be rude about it I sound so
> CANADIAN don‘t I?.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Mathew Snoddon 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, March 15, 2001 11:25 AM
> Subject: Attacked Recruiters
> 
> 
> > Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student union
> > members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but not
> to
> > that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to eat
> feces
> > to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt. did
> get
> > a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against the
> > individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These are
> the
> > same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not a
> bright
> > thing to do in my opinion.
> >
> > Matt S
> >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 16:23:40 -0800*
So much of this "protesting", is just posturing to impress friends and the
opposite sex.  Most of them have no core beliefs or values, so they borrow
ones that are popular, and fit in with their crowd.
That murdering machine was probably present on a peacekeeping mission, in
its short life......
In ten years they will be buying stock in GM, or working at the Locomotive
works in London, Ont.
while they have the right to protest, they also have the right to know the
truth..  Unfortunately, it is up to them to find it.  They are exposed to
one version of life on many campuses, and it can take years to develop a
informed opinion.
will it ever change.........?...Not in my lifetime, but we will all live
long enough to see most of these protesters change their attitudes, do an
about face and fullfill their hypocratic destiny.......Reference the hippies
who became yuppies in our country and the USA
RANT...RAVE...DROOL
Lifelong Militarist and fan of Armed Services
Dave
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 21:48:18 EST*
Couldn‘t agree more, Dave.
Well said.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 21:08:16 -0700*
>From one Ian to another Ian. As Steve said, "well put."
Ian Edwards
----- Original Message -----
From: Steve Harwood 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 15, 2001 3:00 PM
Subject: RE: Attacked Recruiters
> Well put Ian.  I am reminded that that the veterans of the two World Wars
> and even Korea came home to an ungrateful country.  I have some Canadian
> Vietnam Vet friends who got a double whammy when they returned home.
>
> Steve
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
> Sent: Thursday, March 15, 2001 3:44 PM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Fw: Attacked Recruiters
>
>
> Last year 4 RCR and 1 H did a week long recruiting drive on the UWO
Campus.
> Every day that week they had a Cougar parked in the middle of the most
> trafficked part of campus with a tent and recruiting stand a few feet
away.
> It only took a few hours for the first protester to climb up on top of the
> cougar with a big sign that said "Get the Murdering Machine off my
Campus."
> From that point on there was always someone not to far away with a sign
> deploring how horrible it was that Canada would allow itself to have
> something as evil as that tank heheh, a cougar being called a tank.  It
was
> funny the first time I heard a reservist crewman call one a tank and it
> still is, because they believe it.
>
> I think the problem is naivety.  These people have never been off Sesame
St,
> let alone outside North America.  They don‘t seem to realise that some
> nations/groups still see war through Clausewitz‘s eyes as an acceptable
> means to any political end.  They don‘t understand that smiles and free
> flowers will not protect aid-workers in a war zone.  They don‘t understand
> there are many uses for the military in peaceful aid-to-the-civilpower
> operations that their lives may one day depend on.  And, they do not
> understand that WE ARE NOT the American Army in Vietnam!
>
> Ian McGregor
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 06:22:02 -0000*
J-F,
Thanks for the change of pace from silly to serious. The situation you‘re 
describing, while not surprising, does strike me as *incredibly* offensive 
not to mention narrow-minded.
I‘m sure you have your own ways of dealing with this kind of B.S., but 
here‘s another idea, just in case you run out: Next time the student paper 
at Concordia is going on and on about limitations on free speech, 
discrimination against minorities, etc. And, if it‘s like most papers on 
most other Canadian university campuses, it probably does this a lot! you, 
or some other CF-involved student, should fire off a letter pointing out how 
completely acceptable it seems to be for a bunch of "radical" yahoos to try 
to shut down the "speech" and legitimate business activities of recruiters 
operating on campus and/or how "discriminated against" and certainly 
disrespected you and other members of the "military minority" at Concordia 
are.
*If* they condescend to print your letter assuming of course, that you have 
the time and energy to waste waging such losing battles - maybe you have 
more of a life than I do, and therefore don‘t want to waste too much time 
worrying about this stuff! : , you can then sit back and watch the hate 
mail roll in in reply... Fun, huh?
Hang in there,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Attacked Recruiters
Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 15:44:15 -0500
What can I say about my dearest student colleaques from Concordia part that 
the
Student Union and
some """""""""militants students """"""""""" sometimes go a bit too far.
Three weeks ago, I pass in front of a stand about "demilitarized Quebec 
city" I
was
wearing a regimental sweat shirt and they noticed me, thanx god the 
situation
relaxed when I continue my way
and I did a LARGE smile to them,
thats remind me
a couple of years ago, manifested in one of the engineer career recruiting 
day,
they arrived in front of Oerlikon and treated them of Nazi, of Racist 
because
Oerlikon
"cooperated with the Germans during WWII", but most of the peoples working
there, where not even born
at that time, they continued, insulted them and little pushs came over until 
the
manager of the stand decided it was enought, since that day, Oerlikon is no 
more
recruiting graduates from Concordia and don‘t even think to apply there, 
when
you a Concordia graduate :
But the events of last week were published in a couple of Montreal 
newspapers,
with the ugly faces of the protesters in cover 
Nick Butler wrote:
 > Sadly this kind of thing is common at a lot of schools.  Concordia 
doesn‘t
 > surprise me for having it happen, and my own school Trent would quite
 > possibly pose the same problem for recruiters though not in a violent
 > manner were they to try to set up there.  Sadly there are people in the
 > world foolish enough to engage in such disgraceful displays.
 >
 > N.
 >
 > >From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
 > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > >Subject: Attacked Recruiters
 > >Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 13:25:27 -0500
 > >
 > >Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student union
 > >members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but not 
to
 > >that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to eat
 > >feces
 > >to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt. did 
get
 > >a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against the
 > >individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These are 
the
 > >same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not a 
bright
 > >thing to do in my opinion.
 > >
 > >Matt S
 > 
 >_________________________________________________________________________
 > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
 > >
 > >--------------------------------------------------------
 > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > >message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 06:26:18 -0000*
Hear, hear Dave! And Don and Ian, too.
----Original Message Follows----
From: "dave" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Attacked Recruiters
Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 16:23:40 -0800
So much of this "protesting", is just posturing to impress friends and the
opposite sex.  Most of them have no core beliefs or values, so they borrow
ones that are popular, and fit in with their crowd.
That murdering machine was probably present on a peacekeeping mission, in
its short life......
In ten years they will be buying stock in GM, or working at the Locomotive
works in London, Ont.
while they have the right to protest, they also have the right to know the
truth..  Unfortunately, it is up to them to find it.  They are exposed to
one version of life on many campuses, and it can take years to develop a
informed opinion.
will it ever change.........?...Not in my lifetime, but we will all live
long enough to see most of these protesters change their attitudes, do an
about face and fullfill their hypocratic destiny.......Reference the hippies
who became yuppies in our country and the USA
RANT...RAVE...DROOL
Lifelong Militarist and fan of Armed Services
Dave
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *jazscam@netscape.net Jay Paton* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 11:33:42 -0500*
This topic is a very touchy one at best.  In the PRes one of the main concerns of each unit is recruiting.
I‘m sad to say but when I was at the U of Regina at a stand the sam ething happened however, I was stupid enough to sink to their level.  While it was a bad stupid, retarded move, it did give me some insight.  When we say "I hope to live to see them change their beliefs,"  it won‘t happen.  They say the exact same thing while they sit in their parents basement smoke up.  It would be like us turning against the military.  I just can‘t see it happening, protesting is turning into a new religion for the brainwashed.
J 
__________________________________________________________________
Get your own FREE, personal Netscape Webmail account today at  http://webmail.netscape.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 23:24:48 -0500*
There already some replies to it, but I dont think I will go that far to express
my speech,
anyway I dont really consider them, my just words would probably be  sensored 

Joan tell me what you do exactly I dont  remember ?
jf
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> J-F,
>
> Thanks for the change of pace from silly to serious. The situation you‘re
> describing, while not surprising, does strike me as *incredibly* offensive
> not to mention narrow-minded.
>
> I‘m sure you have your own ways of dealing with this kind of B.S., but
> here‘s another idea, just in case you run out: Next time the student paper
> at Concordia is going on and on about limitations on free speech,
> discrimination against minorities, etc. And, if it‘s like most papers on
> most other Canadian university campuses, it probably does this a lot! you,
> or some other CF-involved student, should fire off a letter pointing out how
> completely acceptable it seems to be for a bunch of "radical" yahoos to try
> to shut down the "speech" and legitimate business activities of recruiters
> operating on campus and/or how "discriminated against" and certainly
> disrespected you and other members of the "military minority" at Concordia
> are.
>
> *If* they condescend to print your letter assuming of course, that you have
> the time and energy to waste waging such losing battles - maybe you have
> more of a life than I do, and therefore don‘t want to waste too much time
> worrying about this stuff! : , you can then sit back and watch the hate
> mail roll in in reply... Fun, huh?
>
> Hang in there,
>
> Joan
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Attacked Recruiters
> Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 15:44:15 -0500
>
> What can I say about my dearest student colleaques from Concordia part that
> the
> Student Union and
> some """""""""militants students """"""""""" sometimes go a bit too far.
>
> Three weeks ago, I pass in front of a stand about "demilitarized Quebec
> city" I
> was
> wearing a regimental sweat shirt and they noticed me, thanx god the
> situation
> relaxed when I continue my way
> and I did a LARGE smile to them,
>
> thats remind me
>
> a couple of years ago, manifested in one of the engineer career recruiting
> day,
> they arrived in front of Oerlikon and treated them of Nazi, of Racist
> because
> Oerlikon
> "cooperated with the Germans during WWII", but most of the peoples working
> there, where not even born
> at that time, they continued, insulted them and little pushs came over until
> the
> manager of the stand decided it was enought, since that day, Oerlikon is no
> more
> recruiting graduates from Concordia and don‘t even think to apply there,
> when
> you a Concordia graduate :
>
> But the events of last week were published in a couple of Montreal
> newspapers,
> with the ugly faces of the protesters in cover 
>
> Nick Butler wrote:
>
>  > Sadly this kind of thing is common at a lot of schools.  Concordia
> doesn‘t
>  > surprise me for having it happen, and my own school Trent would quite
>  > possibly pose the same problem for recruiters though not in a violent
>  > manner were they to try to set up there.  Sadly there are people in the
>  > world foolish enough to engage in such disgraceful displays.
>  >
>  > N.
>  >
>  > >From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
>  > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > >Subject: Attacked Recruiters
>  > >Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 13:25:27 -0500
>  > >
>  > >Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student union
>  > >members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but not
> to
>  > >that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to eat
>  > >feces
>  > >to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt. did
> get
>  > >a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against the
>  > >individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These are
> the
>  > >same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not a
> bright
>  > >thing to do in my opinion.
>  > >
>  > >Matt S
>  >
>  >_________________________________________________________________________
>  > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  > >
>  > >--------------------------------------------------------
>  > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > >message body.
>  >
>  > _________________________________________________________________________
>  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 02:07:57 -0000*
J-F -
I can understand why you don‘t want to/can‘t be bothered trying to strike 
back in the way I‘ve suggested - you‘re right, it would probably just result 
in more abuse being heaped on you, and who needs that???
I do a bunch of different things to make a living, and among them are 
research and writing mostly book reviews, personality profiles, etc. on a 
freelance basis. But way back when I was a student, I did a bit of student 
journalism, and even then, the narrow-minded silliness that passed for a 
"politically correct" philosophy made me ill because it was so blindered and 
smug.
Since it was especially bad in student journalist circles, I got pretty good 
at being creative about how to fight against the nonsense and/or how present 
other points of view in spite of pretty heavy resistance sometimes, and am 
always happy to share my tactics/experience with anyone who‘s having to put 
up with similar B.S., for whatever reason.
So, again - hang in there!
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Attacked Recruiters
Date: Fri, 16 Mar 2001 23:24:48 -0500
There already some replies to it, but I dont think I will go that far to 
express
my speech,
anyway I dont really consider them, my just words would probably be  
sensored 

Joan tell me what you do exactly I dont  remember ?
jf
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
 > J-F,
 >
 > Thanks for the change of pace from silly to serious. The situation you‘re
 > describing, while not surprising, does strike me as *incredibly* 
offensive
 > not to mention narrow-minded.
 >
 > I‘m sure you have your own ways of dealing with this kind of B.S., but
 > here‘s another idea, just in case you run out: Next time the student 
paper
 > at Concordia is going on and on about limitations on free speech,
 > discrimination against minorities, etc. And, if it‘s like most papers on
 > most other Canadian university campuses, it probably does this a lot! 
you,
 > or some other CF-involved student, should fire off a letter pointing out 
how
 > completely acceptable it seems to be for a bunch of "radical" yahoos to 
try
 > to shut down the "speech" and legitimate business activities of 
recruiters
 > operating on campus and/or how "discriminated against" and certainly
 > disrespected you and other members of the "military minority" at 
Concordia
 > are.
 >
 > *If* they condescend to print your letter assuming of course, that you 
have
 > the time and energy to waste waging such losing battles - maybe you have
 > more of a life than I do, and therefore don‘t want to waste too much time
 > worrying about this stuff! : , you can then sit back and watch the hate
 > mail roll in in reply... Fun, huh?
 >
 > Hang in there,
 >
 > Joan
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > Subject: Re: Attacked Recruiters
 > Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 15:44:15 -0500
 >
 > What can I say about my dearest student colleaques from Concordia part 
that
 > the
 > Student Union and
 > some """""""""militants students """"""""""" sometimes go a bit too far.
 >
 > Three weeks ago, I pass in front of a stand about "demilitarized Quebec
 > city" I
 > was
 > wearing a regimental sweat shirt and they noticed me, thanx god the
 > situation
 > relaxed when I continue my way
 > and I did a LARGE smile to them,
 >
 > thats remind me
 >
 > a couple of years ago, manifested in one of the engineer career 
recruiting
 > day,
 > they arrived in front of Oerlikon and treated them of Nazi, of Racist
 > because
 > Oerlikon
 > "cooperated with the Germans during WWII", but most of the peoples 
working
 > there, where not even born
 > at that time, they continued, insulted them and little pushs came over 
until
 > the
 > manager of the stand decided it was enought, since that day, Oerlikon is 
no
 > more
 > recruiting graduates from Concordia and don‘t even think to apply there,
 > when
 > you a Concordia graduate :
 >
 > But the events of last week were published in a couple of Montreal
 > newspapers,
 > with the ugly faces of the protesters in cover 
 >
 > Nick Butler wrote:
 >
 >  > Sadly this kind of thing is common at a lot of schools.  Concordia
 > doesn‘t
 >  > surprise me for having it happen, and my own school Trent would 
quite
 >  > possibly pose the same problem for recruiters though not in a violent
 >  > manner were they to try to set up there.  Sadly there are people in 
the
 >  > world foolish enough to engage in such disgraceful displays.
 >  >
 >  > N.
 >  >
 >  > >From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
 >  > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 >  > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 >  > >Subject: Attacked Recruiters
 >  > >Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 13:25:27 -0500
 >  > >
 >  > >Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student 
union
 >  > >members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but 
not
 > to
 >  > >that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to 
eat
 >  > >feces
 >  > >to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt. 
did
 > get
 >  > >a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against 
the
 >  > >individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These 
are
 > the
 >  > >same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not a
 > bright
 >  > >thing to do in my opinion.
 >  > >
 >  > >Matt S
 >  >
 >  
 >_________________________________________________________________________
 >  > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >  > >
 >  > >--------------------------------------------------------
 >  > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 >  > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 >  > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 >  > >message body.
 >  >
 >  > 
_________________________________________________________________________
 >  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >  >
 >  > --------------------------------------------------------
 >  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 >  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 >  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 >  > message body.
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 00:39:23 -0500*
Must have made you one ****  of an NCM...
Or are you, today claiming officer status?
C‘mon...lets out with the story "Joan"...
Please do reconcile these lapses...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 9:07 PM
Subject: Re: Attacked Recruiters
> J-F -
>
> I can understand why you don‘t want to/can‘t be bothered trying to strike
> back in the way I‘ve suggested - you‘re right, it would probably just
result
> in more abuse being heaped on you, and who needs that???
>
> I do a bunch of different things to make a living, and among them are
> research and writing mostly book reviews, personality profiles, etc. on
a
> freelance basis. But way back when I was a student, I did a bit of student
> journalism, and even then, the narrow-minded silliness that passed for a
> "politically correct" philosophy made me ill because it was so blindered
and
> smug.
>
> Since it was especially bad in student journalist circles, I got pretty
good
> at being creative about how to fight against the nonsense and/or how
present
> other points of view in spite of pretty heavy resistance sometimes, and
am
> always happy to share my tactics/experience with anyone who‘s having to
put
> up with similar B.S., for whatever reason.
>
> So, again - hang in there!
>
>
> Joan
>
>
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Attacked Recruiters
> Date: Fri, 16 Mar 2001 23:24:48 -0500
>
> There already some replies to it, but I dont think I will go that far to
> express
> my speech,
> anyway I dont really consider them, my just words would probably be 
> sensored 
>
> 
>
> Joan tell me what you do exactly I dont  remember ?
>
> jf
>
> "Joan O. Arc" wrote:
>
>  > J-F,
>  >
>  > Thanks for the change of pace from silly to serious. The situation
you‘re
>  > describing, while not surprising, does strike me as *incredibly*
> offensive
>  > not to mention narrow-minded.
>  >
>  > I‘m sure you have your own ways of dealing with this kind of B.S., but
>  > here‘s another idea, just in case you run out: Next time the student
> paper
>  > at Concordia is going on and on about limitations on free speech,
>  > discrimination against minorities, etc. And, if it‘s like most papers
on
>  > most other Canadian university campuses, it probably does this a lot!
> you,
>  > or some other CF-involved student, should fire off a letter pointing
out
> how
>  > completely acceptable it seems to be for a bunch of "radical" yahoos to
> try
>  > to shut down the "speech" and legitimate business activities of
> recruiters
>  > operating on campus and/or how "discriminated against" and certainly
>  > disrespected you and other members of the "military minority" at
> Concordia
>  > are.
>  >
>  > *If* they condescend to print your letter assuming of course, that you
> have
>  > the time and energy to waste waging such losing battles - maybe you
have
>  > more of a life than I do, and therefore don‘t want to waste too much
time
>  > worrying about this stuff! : , you can then sit back and watch the
hate
>  > mail roll in in reply... Fun, huh?
>  >
>  > Hang in there,
>  >
>  > Joan
>  >
>  > ----Original Message Follows----
>  > From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
>  > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > Subject: Re: Attacked Recruiters
>  > Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 15:44:15 -0500
>  >
>  > What can I say about my dearest student colleaques from Concordia part
> that
>  > the
>  > Student Union and
>  > some """""""""militants students """"""""""" sometimes go a bit too
far.
>  >
>  > Three weeks ago, I pass in front of a stand about "demilitarized Quebec
>  > city" I
>  > was
>  > wearing a regimental sweat shirt and they noticed me, thanx god the
>  > situation
>  > relaxed when I continue my way
>  > and I did a LARGE smile to them,
>  >
>  > thats remind me
>  >
>  > a couple of years ago, manifested in one of the engineer career
> recruiting
>  > day,
>  > they arrived in front of Oerlikon and treated them of Nazi, of Racist
>  > because
>  > Oerlikon
>  > "cooperated with the Germans during WWII", but most of the peoples
> working
>  > there, where not even born
>  > at that time, they continued, insulted them and little pushs came over
> until
>  > the
>  > manager of the stand decided it was enought, since that day, Oerlikon
is
> no
>  > more
>  > recruiting graduates from Concordia and don‘t even think to apply
there,
>  > when
>  > you a Concordia graduate :
>  >
>  > But the events of last week were published in a couple of Montreal
>  > newspapers,
>  > with the ugly faces of the protesters in cover 
>  >
>  > Nick Butler wrote:
>  >
>  >  > Sadly this kind of thing is common at a lot of schools.  Concordia
>  > doesn‘t
>  >  > surprise me for having it happen, and my own school Trent would
> quite
>  >  > possibly pose the same problem for recruiters though not in a
violent
>  >  > manner were they to try to set up there.  Sadly there are people in
> the
>  >  > world foolish enough to engage in such disgraceful displays.
>  >  >
>  >  > N.
>  >  >
>  >  > >From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
>  >  > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  >  > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  >  > >Subject: Attacked Recruiters
>  >  > >Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 13:25:27 -0500
>  >  > >
>  >  > >Two friends of mine were the ones that got hassled by some student
> union
>  >  > >members.  The same happened to me last year when we were there, but
> not
>  > to
>  >  > >that degree.  I only got the usual stupid questions "Do I have to
> eat
>  >  > >feces
>  >  > >to enter?", "What kind of hazing is involved".  The recruting Sgt.
> did
>  > get
>  >  > >a letter of apology that stated that actions would be taken against
> the
>  >  > >individuals involved.  But I dpubt anything will come of it.  These
> are
>  > the
>  >  > >same ones that harassed some guys from CFSIS the week before.  Not
a
>  > bright
>  >  > >thing to do in my opinion.
>  >  > >
>  >  > >Matt S
>  >  >
>  >
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>  >  > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  >  > >
>  >  > >--------------------------------------------------------
>  >  > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  >  > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  >  > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  >  > >message body.
>  >  >
>  >  >
> _________________________________________________________________________
>  >  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  >  >
>  >  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  >  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  >  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  >  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  >  > message body.
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>  >
>  >
_________________________________________________________________________
>  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

